# Applying for PCC before Invite



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I have just submitted EOI on 6-Dec
I am just wondering if it is worth applying for PCC even before getting the invite. Whats the best time to apply?

I have to get PCC from India, USA & Australia (I have lived in these countries for more than a year each in the last 10 yrs). So just thinking to start the process earlier

Please advise

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just submitted EOI on 6-Dec
> I am just wondering if it is worth applying for PCC even before getting the invite. Whats the best time to apply?
> ...


There isn't really an ideal time to do the PCCs; it depends on whether you want to speed up or possibly slow down the process.

On the one hand your initial entry date will be 1 year from the earliest date of PCC or medicals. So for example, if you receive your first PCC on Dec 15 2012, then you will have to enter Australia before Dec 15 2013. If you plan on entering Australia later, then you may want to wait until your case officer asks for documents and only start the process then. It will take about 5 weeks after applying to receive a CO, and he will give you 28 days to provide all documents, but you could also request an extension if the PCC takes longer.

On the other hand, if you want to speed up the process you may want to apply for PCCs ahead of time. If you uploaded all documents by the time you get a CO and there are no issues (e.g. with your medical clearance), then you may get an instant grant.

As far as I know you can get your Indian PCC relatively quickly, though you may experience difficulties if the address in your passport is not your current address, or if you got married and your passport does not reflect the marriage. You may want to look into the specific process.

Australian PCC is pretty quick. I got mine 1 week after applying (within Australia; sending it to India may take a few more days).

FBI clearance is a pain. You must send in your fingerprints and it takes about 6 - 8 weeks to receive the clearance. I applied on Oct 25 and am still waiting for mine.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just submitted EOI on 6-Dec
> I am just wondering if it is worth applying for PCC even before getting the invite. Whats the best time to apply?
> ...


As Ann has already described in detail. I also feel the same way, and going on the saving time path- I applied ahead of time and got me and my wife pcc already. It took my wife a month as her address on passport was of different state, and you know Indian police working style. So I got it earlier keeping in mind that there could be delay for wife's process. 
So decide depending on your address thing and sooner you want your process to finish and the hurry you are in to reach Australia . 
Cheers.


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks AnneChristina & superm


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

I called up Victoria Police today... they gave me appointment on 26-Feb-2012


----------



## Jayshaanu (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi All,

Thanks for the response Anne
I got invite still my CO is not appointed, I thought I will go for medial and PCC.
I stayed in Aus for more than a year, what is the process to apply PCC for Australia and India.

Thanks
Jay


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Jayshaanu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the response Anne
> I got invite still my CO is not appointed, I thought I will go for medial and PCC.
> ...


Haha, I have no idea about India, but it has extensively been discussed in this forum, so you may just want to look around.
For Australia: Just go to this link: https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/. You will have to select "name check only". Once you filled out the form and paid you will have to print the form, sign it, and email it to them.


----------



## Poegoh (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Anne,

I have signed and send all the necessary supporting documents back to AFP for processing, in the mail I asked for an acknowledgement just in case the attachment did not go through but no response from them. I drop then another email few days later asking if they have receive my attachement and still no response. It has been 2 weeks since, not sure if this is norm and do they acknowledge after you sign and send the form back?

Thanks 
Poe.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Poegoh said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> I have signed and send all the necessary supporting documents back to AFP for processing, in the mail I asked for an acknowledgement just in case the attachment did not go through but no response from them. I drop then another email few days later asking if they have receive my attachement and still no response. It has been 2 weeks since, not sure if this is norm and do they acknowledge after you sign and send the form back?
> 
> ...


I did not receive any acknowledgement and I have not asked for any. For me the Australian PCC only took 1 week (mailing to Sydney). Just give them another week or so; you should get it very soon. I know it's frustrating, but better they spend their time processing requests rather than responding to inquiries.


----------



## Poegoh (Nov 16, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I did not receive any acknowledgement and I have not asked for any. For me the Australian PCC only took 1 week (mailing to Sydney). Just give them another week or so; you should get it very soon. I know it's frustrating, but better they spend their time processing requests rather than responding to inquiries.


True... Hope they get back soon...

Thanks.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Jayshaanu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the response Anne
> I got invite still my CO is not appointed, I thought I will go for medial and PCC.
> ...


How to Apply for the Police Clearance Certificate in India: Step-by-Step Instructions



Here's a website, i referred for PCC. I am going for mine soon.


----------

